# Moose' reveal!



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

<3 this is my little guy Moose. I know it isn't really a great quality picture... he was a little camera shy  :lol:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

wow, he IS a moose! hahaha!!! Cute pic, looks like Whyte, is he an albino? (couldn't quite see the eyes to be sure)


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah he's a big boy! haha :lol: 

Yes he is an albino... <3 he has the most wonderful pink/red eyes  

He is on a diet right now... since he is such a tank lol :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is very cute.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Be careful!!!!!!!!!!! Nancy just loves her little albino hedgies!!!!!!!!!! Moose might go missing!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

:lol: I'll keep a close eye on him


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

Aww... looks like my lil hefty hedgie.... only if i were to dye him blonde


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Aww I love the albinos too!! The first hedgie I ever saw was an albino and that's when the love affair began!! lol

So cute!!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a much better photo now! 










<3 My lovely Moose


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Aw look at that pink nose and that pink ear!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Moose was a little grumpy when I was handling him here... I couldnt pick him up without having gloves on he was so angry... We managed to get this AMAZINGLY cute photo of him though!
I managed to take my gloves off a few minuted later and he (eventually) let me handle him without them... I am so blessed to have this little munchkin in my life!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He has a very cute face. 

You can try holding him with on a blanket or two, that is much better than gloves. If he sleeps under a blanket or something, just pick him up with that.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

yah gloves can rlly scare the little guys, cuz it has no scent they know and they dont feel safe.

i have a little albino too! aren't they adorable!  
love the name. MOOSE!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

To make sure they don't scare him i always let him play with them just in case he has a grumpy day and i need a little extra padding... i've tried to pick him up with a blanket but it never goes well.... he really likes the gloves since he plays with them a lot but i very rarely ever have to use them


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

oh thats good.  as long as he knows that gloves are friends not enemies, lol he should be fine


----------

